# NISSAN ALTIMA COMPRESSOR WONT START UNLESS I PUT A GROUND ON RELAY



## MANN1 (Jun 23, 2012)

I just got myself a nissan altima 2 months ago and the person i got it from sayed that it was in perfect shape,, 2 weeks later my a/c stop working ,, i did a research online and there was some postings regarding the thermo amp.. and when i looked it was already bridge,, the compressor wont start unless i put a ground on the a/c relay ,, its a nissan altima 2000 any info on how to get it fix will be highly aprecciated ..


----------

